# '17 Sentra SR Turbo stereo pin output diagram



## logically.blonde (Oct 31, 2021)

Installing an LOC to hook a sub up to but I can't find a pin output diagram to make sure I'm splicing into the right wires. Looking for the Rear L&R (-)(+),
The Battery, Remote, and Ground.
















Part No: 28185 4AF6A
Model: CV-CN16N0GX


----------

